# Moving About



## acalliepella (Apr 21, 2014)

After four years of waiting to get out of the no-pet zone of college (although I cleverly concealed and successfully cared for two mice for half of that time in a single dorm room), specifically PA where hedgies are illegal, I'll be heading back home to CT. I had planned to ask my parents for the money to buy one for my graduation present, I already have an appropriate cage and such from the bunny I had when I was much younger, but I had a realization that I haven't found an answer for. I won't necessarily be settling long term in CT, certainly not in my parent's house, so chances are I will be moving in the next two years, and possibly once more within the hedgie's live depending on how jobs and internships in animal care go. Would this be too distressing to a hedgehog to be uprooted from their home? Or would keeping the same cage/setup be enough if they were moved?


----------

